# Sticky  Upgraditus



## Glenn

During your coffee making journey the urge to upgrade your equipment may strike you

The lists below act as a reference guide to popular machines owned on Coffee Forums UK in each category

It is important to note that not all machines are listed

These lists are biased towards espresso extraction


----------



## Glenn

Please feel free to leave a message below with your upgrade path


----------



## jeebsy

May 13 - Classic + Mignon

Sept 13 - NS Oscar - Mignon

Dec 13 - Expobar Brewtus + Mignon

Later Dec 13 - Expobar Brewtus + Mazzer Royal

May 14 - Expobar Brewtus + EK43


----------



## Daren

Spro

Krupps POS + pre-ground

Rancilio Silvia + Rancilio Rocky

Rancilio Silvia + Mazzer SuperJolly

Rocket Giotto Evoluzione + Mazzer SuperJolly

Rocket Giotto Eveluzione + Mythos

Brewed

Bialeti + Hario Slim

Aeropress + Hario Slim (now at work)

Aeropress (No. 2) + Hausgrind

Chemex, Aeropress + Hausgrind


----------



## grumpydaddy

Join Date: 20-10-14

Machine: Fracino Classic (HX) -> Londinium 1 (Lever)

Grinder: Iberital/Cunill Brazil (58mm) -> Santos 01 (64mm) -> Mazzer Royal (83mm)

That lot within 3 months....I think I qualify for Upgraditus status


----------



## Xpenno

Classic + Rocky

Classic + Royal

QM Verona + Royal

QM Verona + EK43

QM Verona + EK43 + K10 Conic

Vesuvius + EK43 + K10 Conic

Vesuvius + EK43


----------



## Drewster

Machine - Grinder

French press - any old sh*te

"generic" kitchen machine* - pre-ground

------------"-----"--------- - Dualit (?)

Gaggia Selecta - --- " -----

------------"-----"--------- - Mazzer SJ

Melita cone thing - ----"-----

Sowden - ----"-----

Aeropress - Rhino (obviously not to replace the Mazzer but for "on the go")

* Can't remember what it was but it was very retro-looking

Future:

Thinking of Chemex

Possibly a Lever (in discussion)

The world is my lobster!


----------



## aaronb

Good work, Glenn!


----------



## PeterF

Gaggia Classic for 10 years no grinder using Illy pre-ground

Mazzer Super Jolly

Expobar Brewtus


----------



## Beanosaurus

Gaggia Classic + Rancilio Rocky Doserless

Gaggia Classic + Zenith 65e + Rancilio Rocky Doserless (for brewed)

Sage Dual Boiler + Gaggia Classic + Zenith 65e + Rancilio Rocky Doserless (for brewed)

Sage Dual Boiler + Gaggia Classic + Zenith 65e + Rancilio Rocky Doserless (for brewed) + Virtuoso (also for brewed...)

I need to flog some stuff perhaps, maybe, not sure, possibly...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Gaggia Classic + Porlex

Gaggia Classic + Mignon

Gaggia Classic + Super Jolly

QM Andreja Premium + Super Jolly


----------



## 4085

Gaggia Classic + Starbucks burr grinder >> Mignon

Fracino Heavenly (x2) + Mignon >> Maholkonig K30 >> Mahlkonig Vario >> Mignon

Expobar Leva DB + Mignon

L1 (Buzzer Strega >> L1) + Mignon >>HG One >> Mythos >>K10 & K8 Fresh >>Mythos & HG One >>More Mythos >> K10 Pro Barista >> Mythos >>

QuickMill Veloce >> E10

Plenty of other stuff in-between but this is the main stuff. The rest has just been me being nosey wanting a look at gear


----------



## Sean

Glenn said:


> During your coffee making journey the urge to upgrade your equipment *WILL* strike you
> 
> The lists below act as a reference guide to popular machines owned on Coffee Forums UK in each category
> 
> It is important to note that not all machines are listed
> 
> These lists are biased towards espresso extraction


!


----------



## Big Tony

Do you think the server will crash when CoffeeChap puts his 10 pence worth into this thread


----------



## Beanosaurus

dfk41 said:


> Gaggia Classic + Starbucks burr grinder >> Mignon
> 
> Fracino Heavenly (x2) + Mignon >> Maholkonig K30 >> Mahlkonig Vario >> Mignon
> 
> Expobar Leva DB + Mignon
> 
> L1 + Mignon >>HG One >> Mythos >>K10 & K8 Fresh >>Mythos & HG One >>More Mythos >> K10 Pro Barista >> Mythos >> E10
> 
> Plenty of other stuff in-between but this is the main stuff. The rest has just been me being nosey wanting a look at gear


BLOODY HELL!

How many Mythos!? Have you had a Mythos One amongst that lot?

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you have a GS/3 at one point?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Has anyone started their journey with anything other than a Classic?


----------



## 4085

Beanosaurus said:


> BLOODY HELL!
> 
> How many Mythos!? Have you had a Mythos One amongst that lot?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you have a GS/3 at one point?


I have only listed items I bought to keep as opposed to trying out. I have had a GS3 and a Vesuvius, and also a Versalab but did not keep them. Never had a mythos One as I am firmly of the opinion now that the levers are more suited to conicals. I will amend the list though as I do not have an L1 now but a Veloce


----------



## ronsil

The Systemic Kid said:


> Has anyone started their journey with anything other than a Classic?


Sure have - Had such bad experience with Gaggias in my business I never wanted to look at them. More recently in past 8-9 years have been drawn towards a Classic which has given me more faith in Gaggia.

Main espresso upgrades since 1998

Saeco Profi (built-in Grinder)

Saeco Bean to Cup

Nespresso Auto

Rancillio Silvia + Rancllio Rocky Grinder

Rancillio Silvia + Mazzer Auto 'E' Model A Grinder

Izzo Vivi + Mazzer Auto 'E' Model A Grinder

La Spaziale Vivaldi II S1 (Mk1) + Mazzer Auto 'E' Model A Grinder

La Spaziale Vivaldi II S1 (Mk1) +Versalab M3 Grinder

La Spaziale Vivaldi II (Mk 2) +Versalab M3 Grinder

La Spaziale Vivaldi II (Mk 2) + EK43 Grinder

Vesuvius DB + EK43 Grinder

Continuos throughput of Moka Pots, Italian Porcelain Lever Machines & Gaggia Classics,Technovorm, Drippers, Bunn, Aeropress, Chemex since 1980.


----------



## CoffeeHandle

Bialetti

Silvia + Rocky

PID for Silvia

Izzo Vivi (original non-PID version)

Mazzer Mini

Baratza/Mahlkonig Vario

Expobar Brewtus IV

Extension to put Brewtus in (plumbed)

???


----------



## El Cabron

Well mine began with the sachets of instant nescafé cappuccino !!! to some useless never used (morphy richards perhaps) espresso machine and pre ground douwe egberts or whatever, to an ascaso arc machine and a wahl james martin grinder, to the same machine with a gaggia MM grinder, to a fracino cherub with the MM, finally reaching the end of the gear road (for the forseeable future) with the cherub, a mazzer super jolly and a gene roaster roasting and blending some of the nicest coffee i've ever had anywhere. It has been some journey for sure, it wasn't all that long ago i was buying those poxy nescafé sachets that i wouldn't entertain the idea of anymore.


----------



## 4515

Francis Francis X1 + MC2 (for about 3 weeks)

Cherub + MC2

Cherub + Quamar M80

Cherub + Mythos

L1 + Mythos


----------



## Yes Row

Gold Blend and a teaspoon

Krups and MC2

Cherub MC2 - RR45 - Super Jolly

BrewtusIV and Super Jolly but now x2. One for brewed

Brewed- v60 Clever Dripper, Mocha Pot, Areopress.....


----------



## MarkyP

Gaggia baby D + supermarket preground

Gaggia baby D + Krupa burr grinder + supermarket beans

R.I.P Gaggia baby D

*Found coffee forums*

Expobar leva db + Mazzer mini e + fresh beans

L1 + Mazzer mini e

L1 + K30

L1 + EK43


----------



## amy1985

Instant

Supermarket preground (of increasing quality) in a stocking like a teabag (I read it recommended for going camping, and no the stocking was never worn. For coffee only)

Supermarket preground and a cafetiere

Tesco Finest beans, a cafetiere, and a Delonghi KG79

Tesco Finest beans/ Has Bean when I was feeling flush, a cafetiere, and a Delonghi KG79

First monthly and now fortnightly Has Bean subscription, Espro Pot, Delonghi KG79


----------



## Richard Penny

French Press + Krups GVX2

Classic + Krups GVX2

Classic + MC2

Europiccola + La Pavoni Jolly

Europiccola + La Pavoni Jolly + Sowden

Europiccola + La San Marco SM92 (WIP) + La Pavoni Jolly + Sowden

Never really slummed it with supermarket beans, since I have a decent local roaster. Have tried a few other places since getting the Europiccola. Really looking forward to DSOL next month


----------



## stevogums

Classic and a F5

L1 and a F83e


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Upgraded mid thread!

Gaggia Classic + Porlex

Gaggia Classic + Mignon

Gaggia Classic + Super Jolly

QM Andreja Premium + Super Jolly

QM Andreja Premium + Mazzer Major


----------



## NJD1977

Delonghi ec330s + preground

Delonghi ec330s + bodum bistro

Gaggia classic + bodum bistro modified

Gaggia classic + DIY PID + bodum bistro modified

Gaggia classic + DIY PID + OPV mod + Silvia Wand mod + Eureka Mignon

.........to be continued


----------



## urpert

Gaggia Classic + MC2

Gaggia Classic + Rocky

added PID + VST basket + Silvia steam wand

next: Classic + Mazzer Mini/SJ


----------



## GCGlasgow

Informative post for me as I'm just learning about all the machines/grinders out there.


----------



## 7493

Ancient Krups

De Longi iCona

Vibiemme Domobar, Pharos stock

Pharos VoodooDaddy modified

Eureka MDL

Rocket Giotto, Eureka 65e


----------



## urpert

I'm always interested to see how many people have followed the same basic path. Given me lots of ideas for upgrades too...


----------



## DoubleShot

The Systemic Kid said:


> Has anyone started their journey with anything other than a Classic?


Expobar Brewtus IV DB & Ceado E37!


----------



## Mr O

Douwe Egberts drip / filter machine - various supermarket pre ground coffee

Bialetti Moka pot - never managed to suss it out (might give it away)

Aeropress

Mazzer Super Jolly

Gaggia Classic - (2012 used)

Some beans from Rave (first proper coffee is imminent)

....where will it go next.....


----------



## Eyedee

Briel versatile due, + ready ground beans

Gaggia baby + MC2

Fracino piccino + Mignon

Expobar brewtus IV DB + Eureka Zenith 65e


----------



## GCGlasgow

Some king of Krups coffee machine - ground coffee

Gaggia Classic - ground coffee

Found this site

Gaggia Classic - Ascaso i2 - fresh beans

Gaggia Classic opv mod- Eureka Mignon - scales/timer - fresh beans

Where does it end?


----------



## Chockymonster

Krups coffee machine of some unknown model

Gaggia Classic and a delonghi grinder

Gaggia Classic and an Iberital MC2

Gaggia Classic and a Super Jolly with scales

Gaggia Classic and a Zenith 65E with scales

Fracino Cherub and a Zenith 65E (Cherub was faulty)

Izzo Alex Duetto Mk IV and a Zenith 65E


----------



## DoubleShot

Mr O said:


> Bialetti Moka pot - never managed to suss it out (might give it away)


I'd be interested if you wanted rid of it?


----------



## dare

Kenco instant - used to swear by it

Cafetiere coffee- an improvement

bialetti moka pot

tasted a coffee on a friends bean to cup delonghi, got interested in coffee, discovered this site

Gaggia Baby with Iberital MC2 grinder (oh and scales, timer, fresh beans)

Gaggia Baby with mignon (and naked portafilter, silvia steam wand)

Expobar DB with mignon (as of today)

And so it must stop here







......


----------



## coffeechap

dare said:


> And so it must stop here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> [/i]


ha ha good luck with that


----------



## bongo

Kenko instant.

cafe noir. The posh stuff.

old filter coffee machine.

Gaggia classic - since around 2000

gaggia classic + gaggia mdf grinder 2006 maybe?

gaggia classic + europicola with MDF

gaggia classic + superjolly - 2014

Expobar DB 4 + superjolly - 2014

Expobar DB 4 + superjolly + HasBeans (turning point right there) 2014

expobar DB 4 + zenith 65e - 2015

Expobar DB 4 + k10 (later this week....?)

At work : nespresso (which i cant drink), find this worse than instant so got a De'Longhi EMK6 Moka Maker which is great for what it is. Can also run this from the 2kw inverter in my van!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

That's some quick upgrades. What made you move on from the Zenith? Forgetting the other features was is about the same as the SJ in the cup?


----------



## bongo

Just reputation of the K10. First time with a conical grinder too. If i dont find an improvement in the cup then i'll regret it as i went for the 65e for ease of use. But the price difference is low as am buying the k10 second hand. If all is well then i may start to save for an E10 but thats a way off yet.

But in the cup was the 65e was no different to the Super Jolly. If I don't find what I want from the K10 then I'll get another 65e. Just from the ease of use point of view.


----------



## malling

Chili + pre grounded coffee

propper Single boiler + grinder (forgot the names of them, so long since)

---- Break from espresso--- for a few years

Mypressi Twist + Mazzer Mini

Dalla Corte Mini + Mazzer Mini

Dalla Corte Mini + Mazzer Major

Elektra T1 + Mazzer Major & Pharos

Elektra T1 & Faemina & Caravel + Mazzer Major & Pharos

La Spaziale Vivaldi II & Caravel + Mazzer Major & Pharos

La Spaziale Vivaldi II & Caravel + k30

Quickmill V2B & Caravel + k30

Quickmill V2B & Caravel + k10

when I can afford it I'll either get a Vesuvius or a Izzo Alex Leva I have been looking at the L1 as well but it's way to deep, but all of them really need to be plumped in, something I can not do at the moment, and I also do not have the space for any of them in my tiny kitchen.

Lever with a pump, just seems wrong to me, so I'm not considering any that comes stock with one.


----------



## Mawsy

Some kind of Dualit POS + Dualit stepped burr grinder

Gaggia Baby + Dualit

Found forum.

Gaggia classic (baby broke) + iberital MC2

Addition of Sylvia wand, naked portafilter + scales.

End of this month : Fracino Ariete and Eureka Mignon!


----------



## inkydog

Started as a kid loving coffee ice-cream from an Italian Ice cream parlour on the Edgware Rd!!

Bialetti Moka Pot

La Pavoni Espresso Machine + pre ground supermarket coffee

Rancilio Silvia+ Gaggia M Grinder and local roaster Coffee Plant coffee in Portobello Rd.

Quickmill Silvano + Eureka Mignon and still buy beans mostly from Coffee Plant.


----------



## 7493

Was that Marine Ices by any chance? Used to love that place!


----------



## 2971

Marine Ices was somewhere we used to go when I was about 7


----------



## inkydog

No, it was a 1930's ice cream parlour called The Regent Milk Bar which remained in tact until 2002 when it was turned into a fried chicken joint. It featured as a location in many films, including Absolute Beginners. The Italian owners had an incredible recipe for their coffee ice cream which I've never been able to better anywhere else. I used to go to Marine Ices too, but it wasn't as good!


----------



## 7493

I'm wondering if my memory is failing me and that I was thinking of the Regent Milk Bar. Was it on the east side of Edgeware road about 50-100 yards south of Henry's? Now I think about it, Marine Ices were, I think in Camden.


----------



## NickdeBug

Filter machine - Morphy Richards I think - supermarket pre-ground - used to go mouldy a lot

Bialetti stove top - s/m pre-ground - still in use

Gaggia Classic + Dualit 75002 - 2006-2014 - mail order beans from roaster - left at last workplace

Gaggia Brera super-auto - bought on ebay - returned to ebay shortly afterwards - didn't make proper espresso

Sage Dual Boiler v2 + Astoria (Mazzer) SJ - Jan 2015 - SJ too much faff for impatient me

Sage DB + La Scala (Macap) MXD - Feb 2015 - happy now!

Vow not to buy any more coffee gear - Feb 2015

Sage DB + MXD + Sage Smart grinder Pro (bought with vouchers, used for decaf) - Feb 2015

As above, but Sowden James SoftBrew and Hario Slim added for work - March 2015

no more, that's it, c'est fini, enough...

edit: just remembered that I invested in the Rok Grinder a while ago for $129, so I guess that will be added to the list at some point if all goes well.


----------



## inkydog

That's right, Regent Milk Bar was just near Henry's, a couple of shops up from Church St Market. Marine Ice's was/is Camden, Chalk Farm end.


----------



## GNL

has anyone ever downgraded because they missed their trusty old stuff too much?!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

No


----------



## coffeechap

GNL said:


> has anyone ever downgraded because they missed their trusty old stuff too much?!


ill swap you a gaggia classic and mc2 for your set up if you want?


----------



## GCGlasgow

GNL said:


> has anyone ever downgraded because they missed their trusty old stuff too much?!


I'll offer classic and mignon...


----------



## coffeechap

GCGlasgow said:


> I'll offer classic and mignon...


ok then I will offer a heavenly and a superjolly!


----------



## Colio07

- Started with a Silvia and pre-ground coffee

- Bought a Mazzer Mini (w/doser) a year later

- Added an Auber PID to the Silvia a couple of years ago

- Very recently bought a Super Jolly and Londinium 1 in quick succession (so recently that the L1 has yet to arrive)... already spending a lot of time looking at a potential grinder upgrade (HG One, Versalab, K10 PB).


----------



## Jon

- Gran Gaggia

- Krups Bean to Cup

- Fracino Heavenly

- Fracino Contempo

- Rocket Giotto Evo V2

- Pre ground

- Compak K3

- Eureka Mythos

Plus lots of other experimental purchases of various quality.


----------



## big dan

I started with:

Cafe Roma - Cheap £30 one side filter coffee one side espresso machine

Delonghi Icona in Red and Krups Grinder - This is where i first bought Hasbean Beans

***Tasted what those beans actually should be like at Bath Coffee festival***

Gaggia Classic 2nd hand with Silva steam arm and Porlex hand grinder

Baratza Encore Grinder added

***Still only got about 1 out of 6 shots being really good and coudn't replicate what other machines were doing with the same beans so....***

Rocket Giotto Evo V2 and Eureka Mignon (literally amazing compared to all my other gear, tasted so much better)

Mazzer Mini bought fairly recently from the forums here!

Others added along the way: V60 Drip decanter, V60 1 cup, Aeropress, Clever Coffee Dripper

One thing i ended up doing was keeping my grinders so i now have the Mazzer for my house blend of the week/month, the Encore as my pourover grinder and my mignon i use as a single doser for my guest espresso's.


----------



## GNL

started off with nespresso and thought it was the bees knees.

then focused on the stove top. again, i thought it was amazing. how could it get any better than burnt illy on a gas hob?!?!

then onto aeropress and union roast freshground. finally, we were getting somewhere.

then it was a eureka mignon with a rocket giotto pro v2. what a fantastic set up that is. so pure and "manual". really enjoyed it.

so i've just started a new chapter - a GS3 av with a compak K10 pro barista. so far, so good. like driving an automatic gearbox but one where i get to set the shift parameters. quite nice in the mornings to be able simply to press a button knowing that it will totally nail the shot.


----------



## titan_uk

/stands up.

'I'm a coffee addict and I have upgradeitis'.

Good table, thank you. Now fill it out with every machine and in order of best score!! (by tomorrow please). Got half decent with a 7/8 year old gaggia classic (still have but about to sell) then went for a fracino cherub but.. more shinies!! Just can't make a decision and have £1700 to spend, decisions, decisions..


----------



## Driliter

I went from French Press to a bialetti which got me through countless waking night shifts.

Then came a gaggia classic with cheap krupps burr grinder. After a few months upgraded to an mc2 which was a huge jump.

A couple of years later and a new job bought me a fracino cherub and a quamar m80. Hopefully in a few weeks all being well the last (what I'm promising myself) upgrade will be a ceado e37s from someone on here. Countless tampers, baskets and types of bean. Settled on reg barber and ims baskets, found them a little more forgiving than vst with most of the advantages.

All of this over the space of 10 years.


----------



## clickhappy

Pre ground & cafetière

Gaggia baby & Dualit 75002 (still use grinder for brewed)

Found forum

Gaggia baby & MC2

Gaggia Classic & MC2

OPV mod and PID

Gaggia Classic & Mazzer Royal

Still not happy with my espresso, but not ready to blame equipment.

An EK does seem mighty tempting though, hopefully there'll be lots for sale when the Peak is released


----------



## robashton

clickhappy said:


> An EK does seem mighty tempting though, hopefully there'll be lots for sale when the Peak is released


Unlikely, more aimed at the mythos camp, who I suspect are mostly happy with their mythos already









plenty of k30s about to go on sale tho haha


----------



## lotuseater

Instant coffee - the 'Dark Ages' circa 1980-2005

Stovetop + Krups 75 blade bean basher 2005 on

KitchenAid Artisan Espresso + Krups 75 blade bean basher 2012- late Dec 2015

KitchenAid Artisan Espresso + Mazzer Major, late Dec 2015 to present


----------



## Kyle T

Some great journeys on here and definitely crazy to think where I might be in a few years time! I am still very new making a better coffee but my journey so far is;

Instant coffee - does it matter what coffee!

Delonghi filter coffee maker - Pre ground supermarket coffee

Melitta filter coffee maker - Pre ground supermarket coffee

Nespresso (for all of 2 days and then I found this forum!)

Aeropress, Hario V60, CCD + Hario Slim - Pre ground from red tail and beans from 200 Degree

Gaggia Classic (+ CCD) + Porlex - Rave coffee beans

Hoping to add a new grinder to the list soon.


----------



## hotmetal

I never knew this thread existed!

My journey goes something like this.

Long long ago in a galaxy far away: instant. Then tea. Why drink instant?

Cafetiere and preground for years.

Blade grinder and Delonghi 'espresso' machine, supermarkets whole bean.

Nespresso machine through work - regifted.

Same Delonghi machine but MC2. Good beans.

MC2/Classic with PID, wand etc

Mazzer Mini/Classic with PID, wand etc

Mazzer Mini/R58

Zenith 65E/R58

nearly there now!

I've tried to avoid too many incremental steps - find out what you want, save up and/or wait for a good deal - pounce with minimal buying/selling faff.


----------



## Jason1wood

Gaggia Classic-----Gaggia MDF

Fracino Classic-----Mazzer Super Jolly

QuickMill Verona-----Brassilia RR55

QuickMill Verona-----Eureka Mythos


----------



## todski

i have'nt bought anything yet and can see its going to be an expensive hobby all i want is a cup of coffee


----------



## mmmatron

Years of instant and supermarket pre ground with cafetiere for 'special occasions'.

Delonghi bean to cup thing for years with hasbean, then met Yuri from limini and jumped straight into a la spaziale s1 mini and mazzer super jolly.

Super jolly to compak K10 pb

Feldgrind and V60 (still cafetiere for the special occasions, old habits die hard)


----------



## Kyle T

Kyle T said:


> Some great journeys on here and definitely crazy to think where I might be in a few years time! I am still very new making a better coffee but my journey so far is;
> 
> Instant coffee - does it matter what coffee!
> 
> Delonghi filter coffee maker - Pre ground supermarket coffee
> 
> Melitta filter coffee maker - Pre ground supermarket coffee
> 
> Nespresso (for all of 2 days and then I found this forum!)
> 
> Aeropress, Hario V60, CCD + Hario Slim - Pre ground from red tail and beans from 200 Degree
> 
> Gaggia Classic (+ CCD) + Porlex - Rave coffee beans
> 
> Hoping to add a new grinder to the list soon.


First electrical grinder added









Instant coffee - does it matter what coffee!

Delonghi filter coffee maker - Pre ground supermarket coffee

Melitta filter coffee maker - Pre ground supermarket coffee

Nespresso (for all of 2 days and then I found this forum!)

Aeropress, Hario V60, CCD + Hario Slim - Pre ground from red tail and beans from 200 Degree

Gaggia Classic, Graef CM702 (+ CCD, Porlex) - Rave italian roast


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy

For me, Jeff:

- occasional mochas from dad's La Pavoni Eurobar, which I thought was really good at the time, with Lavazza reground

- my own attempts at using said Eurobar, with other supermarket coffee, not ground for espresso, cue dishwater

- cafetiere at uni, with supermarket beans in a blade grinder. I remember feeling so fancy

- cold brew made with same setup, then dosed with flavoured syrups and evaporated milk

- cafetiere, now made with my first burr grinder, a Bodum Bistro

- an old moka pot I found in the back of the cupboard and cleaned up

- a Bialetti brikka, which took me ages to get used to and would occasionally splash coffee all over the stove

- an aeropress which I took to work, along with a Hario Skerton

- a V60, also at work, both single cup and carafe version

- a Gaggia Classic, my current new baby, now fitted with Silvia steam wand, OPV mod, and considering further upgrades

- realised very quickly my Bistro wasn't cutting it. An attempt at modding it for finer grinding failed, and I somehow managed to reduce it to a single, medium-coarse grind setting, leading to...

- a lovely Lido E, which I'm loving so far. Produces lovely 25 second shots on the Gaggia, and plenty of finesse to the adjustment

- now considering a PID to fit to my Gaggia. Awaiting delivery of a VST 15g basket, an IMS screen and a brass shower plate

I think I may have the bug...

EDIT: I missed out a horrible year and a half at uni of Douwe Egberts instant masked with milk and sugar. Think I've almost repressed that memory, although it did get me through some essay crises.


----------



## Angelique Noire

DeLonghi Icona & an old (over 20 years old) herb/spice/coffee "grinder" Jan 2015

DeLonghi Icona & Breville Smart Grinder Pro Feb 2015

Unico Splendor & Breville Smart Grinder Pro June 2015

Unico Splendor & Macap M2M Jan 2016

Always fresh beans though







.


----------



## rcoltz

Folks,

This is a great thread and is timely as it is now time to upgrade the machine at home. So the journey so far:

*Ages:*

*
*0 to 15 - Nescafe, Kenco and then found Douwe Egberts cup top filters

16 to 32 - French Press and Stove top Bialetti with supermarket ground coffee plus a growing addiction to independent coffee shops in Bristol

32 to 36 - Added a blade grinder and ground own beans

36 to 39 - Was given a 5 yr old Mazzer Lux by mate, reconditioned and rebuilt it and then added a Delonghi Scultura ECZ 351.BK to the mix under the advisement of those folks at Which!

Now need to up the ante a load as we regularly entertain and share the flavours of locally roasted coffee (go Redber & Tugboat!) with friends so end up working very hard with the current machine to pull the required shots and steamed milk. I have also developed a flat white addiction after having worked in Melbourne on and off for the last year.

So the next step on the journey is potentially threefold, either a QM Verona, Izzo Alex IV or Rocket R58 as I would like to be spinning shots in conjunction with the milk.

I have read most of the forums and reviews and my current money is on the Alex Duetto IV but would appreciate some Upgraditus best pointers and opinions ..... the Mazzer is on new burrs and grinding like a mosh pit in a hip hop disco - very fine







- so think this should be OK for the while alongside any of these machines.

rcoltz


----------



## Gerry

My upgrade Path.

First sometime way back in the late eightees I had a Krupps espresso machine using for the most part pre ground coffee, but it was better than instant.

I moved on to my first proper setup in the mid 2000's, a Gaggia Baby Class and a Gaggia MDF grinder, the grinder I still have but the bolier on the Gaggia developed a crack and a leak due to I am told bad scaling.

Approx 6 years ago I purchased an Expobar Brewtus 3 and a Mahlkonig Vario grinder both of which I am using to this day although upgradeitis has a bit of a grip and I am currently looking at a Simonelli Musica.


----------



## rcoltz

> This is a great thread and is timely as it is now time to upgrade the machine at home. So the journey so far:
> 
> *Ages:*
> 
> *
> 0 to 15 - Nescafe, Kenco and then found Douwe Egberts cup top filters*
> 
> *
> 16 to 32 - French Press and Stove top Bialetti with supermarket ground coffee plus a growing addiction to independent coffee shops in Bristol*
> 
> *
> 32 to 36 - Added a blade grinder and ground own beans*
> 
> *
> 36 to 39 - Was given a 5 yr old Mazzer Lux by mate, reconditioned and rebuilt it and then added a Delonghi Scultura ECZ 351.BK to the mix under the advisement of those folks at Which!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Now need to up the ante a load as we regularly entertain and share the flavours of locally roasted coffee (go Redber & Tugboat!) with friends so end up working very hard with the current machine to pull the required shots and steamed milk. I have also developed a flat white addiction after having worked in Melbourne on and off for the last year.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So the next step on the journey is potentially threefold, either a QM Verona, Izzo Alex IV or Rocket R58 as I would like to be spinning shots in conjunction with the milk.*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I have read most of the forums and reviews and my current money is on the Alex Duetto IV but would appreciate some Upgraditus best pointers and opinions ..... the Mazzer is on new burrs and grinding like a mosh pit in a hip hop disco - **very fine *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - so think this should be OK for the while alongside any of these machines.*


Now upgraded to a QM Verona. The full details of this journey and the selection of the QM from 10+ machines with help from folk on the forum can be found in this thread

Had the machine for a week and not yet got the yearning to upgrade.


----------



## GCGlasgow

Some kind of Krups coffee machine - ground coffee

Gaggia Classic - ground coffee

Found this site

Gaggia Classic - Ascaso i2 - fresh beans

Gaggia Classic opv mod- Eureka Mignon - scales/timer - fresh beans

Gaggia Classic PID - Eureka Mignon - Super Jolly

La Pavoni Europicolla plus above

Expobar Brewtus IV - Casadio Enea OD plus above

Expobar Brewtus IV - Eureka Zenith 65E


----------



## ewancrallan

First started drinking Mocha, then Latte, and then started...

1) Bialetti Moka

2) Added a KRUPS blade grinder

3) Stepped up to used Gaggia Classic + used Iberital MC2 (Thanks JP! Both in good condition)

4) And this year, got a Rancilio Silvia + (used) Mazzer Super Jolly (Thanks Russell!)


----------



## pjbuk

Delonghi & supermarket

Dualit & Mignon

V60


----------



## Kyle T

Kyle T said:


> First electrical grinder added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instant coffee - does it matter what coffee!
> 
> Delonghi filter coffee maker - Pre ground supermarket coffee
> 
> Melitta filter coffee maker - Pre ground supermarket coffee
> 
> Nespresso (for all of 2 days and then I found this forum!)
> 
> Aeropress, Hario V60, CCD + Hario Slim - Pre ground from red tail and beans from 200 Degree
> 
> Gaggia Classic, Graef CM702 (+ CCD, Porlex) - Rave italian roast


Upgraditus bit again,

Sage DTP + Sage Smart Grinder Pro - Hasbean starter pack


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> Machine - Grinder
> 
> French press - any old sh*te
> 
> "generic" kitchen machine* - pre-ground
> 
> ------------"-----"--------- - Dualit (?)
> 
> Gaggia Selecta - --- " -----
> 
> ------------"-----"--------- - Mazzer SJ
> 
> Melita cone thing - ----"-----
> 
> Sowden - ----"-----
> 
> Aeropress - Rhino (obviously not to replace the Mazzer but for "on the go")
> 
> * Can't remember what it was but it was very retro-looking
> 
> Future:
> 
> Thinking of Chemex
> 
> Possibly a Lever (in discussion)
> 
> The world is my lobster!


Machine Grinder

Fracino Picino SJ

.....

Latest:

Expobar Brewtus IV still with SJ


----------



## Str1ngs

My coffee habit started with a Krups filter machine about a year ago, then bought a used La Pavoni Eurobar which worked fine with my Krups Burr grinder. Last week I took delivery of a Rancilio Silvia V5 (very pleased with it), but now realise I need a proper grinder...

I can see how this will continue over the years... There is always a next step?


----------



## Rob1

Delonghi Icona + Preground

+ Zassenhaus Z grinder (supermarket beans)

La Pavoni Professional + Z Grinder

+ Z Grinder (Home roasted)

+ Iberital MC2

+ Mignon (sold MC2)

Expobar DB Leva + Mignon

+ Ceado E8 (sold Mignon)

+ Lido E (for different beans)


----------



## Harbey

Str1ngs said:


> My coffee habit started with a Krups filter machine about a year ago, then bought a used La Pavoni Eurobar which worked fine with my Krups Burr grinder. Last week I took delivery of a Rancilio Silvia V5 (very pleased with it), but now realise I need a proper grinder...
> 
> I can see how this will continue over the years... There is always a next step


I'm in a very similar boat. I now have my trusty cafetiere; an Aeropress; a Gagia Classic with mods; and a Krups grinder. So it's the Krups grinder which needs the upgrade (I'm probably going to go for the Iberital MC2), but I'm curious about what the difference is likely to be. £140 is a lot of money to grind coffee once or twice a day (as my wife keeps reminding me). Is it going to be £140 better than my Krups?


----------



## johnealey

If you were to use the £140 and buy something second hand on here ( members tend to look after their machines rather then the potential unknowns from ebay where can be a lottery) then yes.

The for sales thread had an Mc2 in recently for £60 so is an indication of cost saving over new and very little to go wrong with grinders in real terms.

Started my journey a very long time ago with a Krups burr grinder that my dad still uses for brewed and can hopefully say have noticed a step change as each "next grinder" purchased.

Ultimately buy what you feel comfortable spending that gives you the best flavour in the cup for you

Hope of some help

John


----------



## Harbey

Thanks for the advice John. Missed the MC2 despite looking for one coming up on here all the time. I'm now tempted by the Sage (Breville) Smart Grinder (seen the £100 special offer) particularly because of the ease in which you appear to be able to change settings. Anyone had any experience of it? Sorry if this is in the wrong thread.


----------



## rjw

with an old starbucks (dualit rebranded) grinder along with my gaggia classic, I feel like the grinder is now needing an upgrading. Trying to decide between an MC2 or a Mignon - after reading reviews it seems the Mignon is clearly a cut above, but trying to decide if I can justify the extra cost! Is there anything better at similar price point for a home user (espresso only)?


----------



## the_partisan

I would be curious to see a grinder "upgrade" list for manual brew coffee. Does one exist somewhere?


----------



## Thecatlinux

the_partisan said:


> I would be curious to see a grinder "upgrade" list for manual brew coffee. Does one exist somewhere?


 why don't you formulate one ? I am sure people will soon pipe up with their input .

lido or hausgrind -> ek


----------



## the_partisan

I know the cheapest options are something like Rhino or Porlex, and the consensus on the top end is EK43. But the middle area isn't quite clear to me. How does Feldgrind or Lido rank for example with respect to Baratza Forte BG / Vario with steel burrs?

And then there is more obscure stuff like the Fuji Royal R-220..


----------



## Thecatlinux

I would think the middle ground between the quality hand grinders and the EK could be filled by many many grinders .

surely most large burr grinders will be consitant in their grind quality and with out having to worry about the distribution concerns of espresso . TBH I am not qualified to make such a list or bestow the virtues or qualities of particular grinders for brewed coffee as i have little experience other than using the hausgrind for a French press .


----------



## clickhappy

2008 - Cafetiere -- pre-ground

2011 - Gaggia Baby -- Dualit Burr Grinder

2012 - Gaggia Baby -- MC2 - (Dualit for brewed)

2013 - Gaggia Classic -- MC2 - (Dualit for brewed)

2014 - Gaggia Classic PID -- Mazzer Royal - (Dualit for brewed)

2016 - Gaggia Classic PID and Arrarex Caravel -- OE Pharos and Mazzer Royal - (Dualit and Lido 3 for brewed)


----------



## Rdalong

Direct from aeropress to Gaggia Classic myself


----------



## RDC8

1988 - Melitta electric drip coffee maker

1993 - Cafetierre

2004 - Breville espresso machine (entry level). Pre-ground supermarket coffee

2007 - Sunbeam Cafe series thermoblock.

2008 - Sunbeam Cafe-series thermoblock + cafe-series grinder

2011 - Kitchen Aid Dual boiler + cafe-series grinder

2015 - La Pavoni Europicola + Breville on-demand grinder

2015 - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione + Breville on-demand grinder

2016 - Rocket Cellini Evoluzione +Eureka Mignon + Behhmor 1600+ roaster


----------



## Jabbalabba

2000 - Rancillio Silvia + Rancillio Rocky grinder

2016 - ECM Mechanika profi WC + ECM S-Automatic 64 grinder


----------



## profspudhed

Im finally in the middle and i dont think ill need to go much higher, im now pretty much using commercial equipment which all told cost under £200, ive been awfully lucky with my finds and theyve landed me with a dream setup that i think will stay with me for a long time

Early Years: Hand Mills and French Press

Beginnings (late 2000s) Cheapo Cookworks espresso machine, Krups burr grinder

2010: upgraded to a gaggia classic modded with a rancilio arm

late 2011: managed to get a mazzer super jolly at 80 quid, the gaggia died at one point and was replaced with another

late 2015: started working for myself so could have an office setup, found a near as damnit new gaggia classic on a car boot for 15 quid and a cuisinart burr grinder off gumtree for 20 quid

2016: picked up a fiamma latina HX 1 group machine on ebay for 62 quid, a bit of messing about saw it working again

unless i decide to start roasting then i think im actually done!


----------



## peld

May 2005 - cheap steam driven machine and preground

Jan 2006 - DeLonghi EC152 and preground

Dec 2008 - Gaggia Classic and Krups GVX231

Sept 2011 - Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2

Shortly (hopefully), Sage DB + ??

Any thoughts on a grinder that would match up to the Sage DB?


----------



## Stevie-heathie

Very useful, thank you.


----------



## thesmileyone

Dehlonghi Espresso machine + ground M&S strength 3 coffee - for many years!

Then I found myself allergic to caffeine and some near-hospital visits with just a shot of it. I gave up smoking and caffeine at the same time...only 4 years later was I able to enjoy caffeine again. Oh and I couldn't, with that gear, enjoy decaf. It didn't taste the same. Still not smoked, 4 years or so now. (October 2013).

Then Dehlongi Espresso (updated model) + a cheap £15 hand grinder. I find these are actually really good grinders, but they break after a few months.

Then Dehlongi Espresso (2017 model) + Dehlonghi burr grinder - TERRIBLE GRINDER - the shots look like dishwater with no crema at all and taste rank.

Now Dehlonghi Espresso + £10 hand grinder - tastes pretty decent. Much better than Costa.

Future? If I go 2nd hand I am going to skip the upgrade path completely and do Eureka Mythos + Some kind of dual boiler possibly a Lever machine.

Or if NEW it will be Mignon Mk2 + Profitec 700 so far on my research.


----------



## cushdy78

Oh dear....I'm getting that urge to upgrade!!


----------



## Phobic

cushdy78 said:


> Oh dear....I'm getting that urge to upgrade!!


fight it.

or alternatively let us help you spend your money! post a seperate thread if you want some help


----------



## dawit

some great inspiration on here!


----------



## khampal

Can we get the original post updated? Clearly the Sage DTP should be on there, it's a very capable and popular machine for it's price.


----------



## Rob1

This is going back a bit:

Circa 2011 - Delonghi Art Deco; Preground

Circa 2011 - + Zassenhause 'Z' Mill; Starbucks/Supermarket Wholebean

08/2013 - + Gene Cafe

09/2013 - La Pavoni Pro; Zassenhaus

10/2013 - + Iberital Mc2

06/2014 - + Eureka Mignon

01/2015- + Dimmer Mod to Gene Cafe

05/2015 - Expobar Office Leva

07/2015 - + Ceado E8 (Currently Awaiting Mods)

12/2015 - + OE Lido E (Brewed and Alt Espresso)

08/2017 - + OE Pharos with Voodoo Daddy Mods (So far Espresso only)

Still got Vac Pots and cold brew kit that I rarely use, a Pavoni in pieces, and a couple of tampers that never go near my baskets. Along with a Kruve Sifter and a small french press. I should probably

have a clear out.


----------



## nekromantik

sage BE is on the table on first page.

Is it any good?

Coming from a Gaggia Classic and MC2?

Or it is worth extra to get something like Oscar or Picinio?


----------



## ATZ

Ok, so I'm a month in and already have upgraditis!

Love my Sage DTP and excited to try the naked PF I have on the way, but I can already see I'm going to outgrow it. Does anyone have any experience with Vibiemme machines? Don't seem popular on here but seem to have a great spec for the price, a bit like Expobar


----------



## joey24dirt

ATZ said:


> Ok, so I'm a month in and already have upgraditis!
> 
> Love my Sage DTP and excited to try the naked PF I have on the way, but I can already see I'm going to outgrow it. Does anyone have any experience with Vibiemme machines? Don't seem popular on here but seem to have a great spec for the price, a bit like Expobar


That's the only downside to this forum, too many tempting machines to tease you lol.


----------



## DaveP

joey24dirt said:


> That's the only downside to this forum, too many tempting machines to tease you lol.


And to many people to tease you and make you do bad things (well not bad as such... but)


----------



## MildredM

DaveP said:


> And to many people to tease you and make you do bad things (well not bad as such... but)


Tell me about it . . . I feel I have been veritably manipulated like never before!!!!!


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Tell me about it . . . I feel I have been veritably manipulated like never before!!!!!


I'd say you have one of the rigs I envy the most  I may have to unfollow you before it costs me a fortune haha.

@DaveP I'm also struggling to not look at your machine lol


----------



## Scubasteve

All,

i currently have the sage dual boiler and smart grinder pro. Thinking of upgrading. Considering the rocket mozzafiato and Fausto combo. Any thoughts?


----------



## hotmetal

I would not be 100% convinced that swapping the Sage DB for an E61 HX is an upgrade. I personally am very happy with my Rocket DB but if you're used to Sage warm-up times and dual boiler temp control/steaming, don't get a Rocket HX.

Grinder? Ohhhh yeah, fill your boots! Keep the SDB and go nuts on a serious grinder. Will make a bigger difference in the cup I think.

If you like the Fausto it's worth remembering that it's heavily based on the equivalent Eureka which is probably cheaper so maybe look at the Olympus 75e for starters?


----------



## John Yossarian

Rob1 said:


> This is going back a bit:
> 
> Circa 2011 - Delonghi Art Deco; Preground
> 
> Circa 2011 - + Zassenhause 'Z' Mill; Starbucks/Supermarket Wholebean
> 
> 08/2013 - + Gene Cafe
> 
> 09/2013 - La Pavoni Pro; Zassenhaus
> 
> 10/2013 - + Iberital Mc2
> 
> 06/2014 - + Eureka Mignon
> 
> 01/2015- + Dimmer Mod to Gene Cafe
> 
> 05/2015 - Expobar Office Leva
> 
> 07/2015 - + Ceado E8 (Currently Awaiting Mods)
> 
> 12/2015 - + OE Lido E (Brewed and Alt Espresso)
> 
> 08/2017 - + OE Pharos with Voodoo Daddy Mods (So far Espresso only)
> 
> Still got Vac Pots and cold brew kit that I rarely use, a Pavoni in pieces, and a couple of tampers that never go near my baskets. Along with a Kruve Sifter and a small french press. I should probably
> 
> have a clear out.


A very impressive CV









How did you manage space-wise?


----------



## Rhys

Could've sworn I posted in this thread.. Oh well..

Peculator with pre-ground (40 years ago or so..) first taste of decent coffee..

Instant, preferred Kenco.

French Press.

Bialettit Mocka Pot.

Dolce Gusto (given by some friends..)

Dualitt Espressivo. (given to me by a customer)

Gaggia Classic + Pre-ground.

Gaggia Classic + RR45.

Gaggia Classic (now modded) + Mazzer Major (and a Super Jolly)

La Pavoni Europpicola + Mazzer Major.

In between upgrades I've added a Bialetti induction Mocka Pot, Syphon, V60 and Aeropress..

..then this happened..

Kees Van der Weston Speedster + Mazzer Major

...then finally (he says..







)

KVdW Speedster + 'Terranova'd' Versalab M3

Now where?


----------



## Rob1

John Yossarian said:


> A very impressive CV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you manage space-wise?


Vac pots and gene cafe are in storage along with the Ceado (probably should sell it).


----------



## Greydad

1960 >> 2018 = various kettles

Feb 2018 = Sage DB + Smart Grinder Pro

Planning for grinder upgrade in 4-6 months, could be Niche ATM


----------



## ajohn

Greydad said:


> 1960 >> 2018 = various kettles
> 
> Feb 2018 = Sage DB + Smart Grinder Pro
> 
> Planning for grinder upgrade in 4-6 months, could be Niche ATM










You probably haven't had the DB long enough really to explore it's possibilities. Maybe you went with the 6bar or some other pressure brew brigade, In that case you probably don't know what it can do used in a normal mode and even then the pre infusion can be messed with. Temperature can also be changed. I decided to go the KIS way. Just extended the infusion time a bit. The shot counter on the grinder is now 200 higher than when I bought it. Some of that is misleading but even now I am still making minor changes to how I brew my favourite bean. Just rather small grind and shot time adjustments but I'm bound to try something more dramatic at some point.

I have sold my SGP and part of me says what on earth have I done that for.







Part of the reason is to make me try something else - real upgraditus. It has it's problems of sorts which in my view apply one way or the other to many. If not all in some areas actually.

John

-


----------



## coffeechap

ajohn said:


> I have sold my SGP and part of me says what on earth have I done that for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part of the reason is to make me try something else - real upgraditus. It has it's problems of sorts which in my view apply one way or the other to many. If not all in some areas actually.
> 
> John
> 
> -


The problem is John it's shite! Greydad is absolutely doing the right thing in upgrading the grinder, one day you will upgrade and have the lightbulb moment. ( and no a Mazzer mini , although better than the sage is not a significant step up)


----------



## jimbojohn55

If this helps - I went the Krups crap, mc2 tiny conic - 64mm rossi - 64mm mazzer - 83mm Major - each of these is an upgrade on the last - in particular the last step to 83mm was the most significant and suddenly made beans that had been undrinkable with a 64mm mazzer quite good - there is a reason the high end grinders are 75mm and up, im afraid the electronics and fancy mech don't remove the need for a large quality burrs, the sage deserves something better - there is a chart somewhere on here that shows a comparative chart of grinders and results - I will try and find it


----------



## jimbojohn55

Here it is post 322 in the thread - just click the red link for the xls spreadsheet in Glens post

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9554-Grind-off-update-set-confirm-and-venue/page33


----------



## ajohn

Well. Opinions on the Sage vary and some are very happy with the Mini. Sage too sometimes in an odd way. Next one on on my bench will be a Robur but not at all sure how long that will be around. I'm suffering the 2 different beans grinder blues at the moment so the Robur should be in use shortly. When that goes which it probably will I'm likely to get similar comments about my choice of a replacement.

The Niche does seem to be a sensible option but I decided to go in a different direction. Grinders - taste can be changed in all sorts of ways so comparing A with B is rather difficult. I could make all sorts of comments about Sage versus Mini but this isn't the place for it. Just one - there is a fair old price difference so people would expect some aspect to differ. One's conical, the others flat - same again. One grinds faster than the other ............ etc.

John

-


----------



## les24preludes

ajohn said:


> Robur should be in use shortly. When that goes which it probably will I'm likely to get similar comments about my choice of a replacement.
> 
> -


I can't imagine selling a Robur. Seems like the end of the road for grinders. Thing about grinders is the footprint is similar, they just get much taller. Like the song says "you ain't so big, you're just tall, that's all"...


----------



## ajohn

les24preludes said:


> I can't imagine selling a Robur. Seems like the end of the road for grinders. Thing about grinders is the footprint is similar, they just get much taller. Like the song says "you ain't so big, you're just tall, that's all"...


LOL Perhaps I should have said I *hope* it wont be around for long otherwise I might conclude I have to have 2. I see it as being an ebay loan to see what it does do. If it goes I will offer it on here but as it wont be cheap it could well finish up on ebay and take a while to sell. It's the E version, refurb, new burrs, 2010 and showing 8,300 odd shots but some 10,000's could be added to that. Bearings look to be in very good condition and haven't been changed but some noticeable marks on the body. I suppose I could pimp it but I doubt if I will. Price wise I could only work on ratios from new so no real idea what they should cost. A tube hopper for it is pretty easy other than an adapter which I have made but need to tidying up a bit. The other option is weighing in. It may work out better than a Ceado in that respect. A tube hopper doesn't do anything about trapped grinds but I wonder how much of them actually go stale. Then comes the the grind setting change problem - that one is serious.







Maybe the answer is to empty it out manually and make a drink with them that's slightly off.

John

-


----------



## Der_Kerl

Bialetti Moka Pot 3-cup + Delonghi KG89

Delonghi Icona + Delonghi KG89

Delonghi Icona + Smart Grinder Pro

Gaggia Classic + Smart Grinder Pro

Gaggia Classic (+ Rancilio Silvia V2 Steam Wand) + Smart Grinder Pro

Upcoming:

Gaggia Classic (+ Rancilio Silvia V2 Steam Wand + OPV Mod + MrShades PID kit + Brass Distribution Block + IMS Shower Screen + Silicon Gasket) + Smart Grinder Pro


----------



## Sparkyx

Rocket Giotto V3 + Eureka Mignon

Rocket Giotto V3 + Ceado E37s

Londinium R + Ceado E37s

Londinium R + Mahlkonig EK43 (New style coffee burrs)

I'm finding myself looking for a change, but unsure of what to go for next...


----------



## coffeechap

Fit the transducer to the LR


----------



## mayorcesar

What would be a good upgrade from a Gaggia Classic if I want to get more power for steaming? I already have the Silvia wand upgrade.


----------



## Beanbag

mayorcesar said:


> What would be a good upgrade from a Gaggia Classic if I want to get more power for steaming? I already have the Silvia wand upgrade.


IMO, Fracino Cherub or better still Fracino Classico


----------



## HelicalRays

Glenn said:


> During your coffee making journey the urge to upgrade your equipment may strike you
> 
> The lists below act as a reference guide to popular machines owned on Coffee Forums UK in each category
> 
> It is important to note that not all machines are listed
> 
> These lists are biased towards espresso extraction


 Has the image been lost for this? I can't seem to see it anymore...


----------



## Glenn

HelicalRays said:


> Has the image been lost for this? I can't seem to see it anymore...


 I've flagged @Tait so that he can investigate


----------



## Wobbit

I'm looking to "upgrade" to a machine from my drip/Aeropress and knock grinder. Is the Lelit Mara too much for my first machine? I'd be aiming for mostly milk based coffee


----------



## igm45

Wobbit said:


> Is the Lelit Mara﻿﻿﻿ too much for my first machine?


 It was my first machine, had it for a couple of years before upgrading. Thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## caffineme

igm45 said:


> It was my first machine, had it for a couple of years before upgrading. Thoroughly recommend it.


 Also my first.... make sure you get a grouphead thermometer with it. Makes life much easier.


----------



## igm45

caffineme said:


> Also my first.... make sure you get a grouphead thermometer with it. Makes life much easier.


 I borrowed one for a while but didn't feel like I'd gained a lot in its use.

In what way does it make life easier for you?


----------



## rob177palmer

It has taken me a while to really get to grips with using the boiler pressure gauge on my lever to know when to pull the shot, but I am now finding this incredibly useful. Presumably the same with a temp gauge?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caffineme

igm45 said:


> I borrowed one for a while but didn't feel like I'd gained a lot in its use.
> 
> In what way does it make life easier for you?


 Helped me with knowing when to stop flushing so that I can get certain temperature while pulling my shots. Taught me the dynamics of a HX.


----------



## Wobbit

Just spent £499 on Indiegogo ?

Should be an improvement on my hand grinder.

MBK Feltgrind- niche

aeropress- ?


----------



## Konstantinos

I've got the chance to buy a secondhand Baratza Sette 270W from 01/2017 *for 175€*.

The seller says, that it was in repaired once 4 months after he purchased it (motor) and has been running without issues ever since - though, he has not used it in 9 months.

General usage included grinding 3x daily.

What do you guys think? Should I get it as an upgrade to my Mahlkönig Vario Home (v3)? I'd turn the Vario to a filter grinder then.


----------



## NeilD

I started with some 'awful thing' I picked up in Currys and got rid of that quickly

Cherub + Eureka Mignon

After 8 years I have upgraditis, it's taken a while to catch the bug but is a good time

I'll be a proud owner of a Rocket Appartmento or a Crem One dual boiler from this weekend (hopefully)


----------



## NeilD

I took the plunge and just bought myself the new crem one dual boiler, these are new on the market and some might see it as a risk but I'm sure it will be a great. Thanks to Bella Barista for all the advise and hope to see it in my kitchen soon. Here's to a few more years without upgraditis


----------



## Boxerman33

upgrading from Gaggia Classic (although keeping that and fitting PID)

All these appeal for different reasons, which will give the easiest user experience as a first forray into a lever machine

ECM Mechanika V Slim

ACS Minima Dual Boiler

Lelit MaraX


----------



## DavecUK

Boxerman33 said:


> upgrading from Gaggia Classic (although keeping that and fitting PID)
> 
> All these appeal for different reasons, which will give the easiest user experience as a first forray into a lever machine
> 
> ECM Mechanika V Slim
> 
> ACS Minima Dual Boiler
> 
> Lelit MaraX


 I would imagine the Minima would give the easiest user experience as a first foray into an E61 machine. It's about as simple to use as it gets (2 switches, no flushing). Cleaning and general user maintenance is simple as well as there is very little to do with regards the E61 group.

You can also experiment by adding a needle valve system for pressure profiling when the need takes you as they already come with a pressure gauge on the group, reducing the cost of the Lelit kit which would be ordered without the gauge. It's also the simplest fitment as only a small part of the kit is used.






Build quality is slightly more basic but the performance is there with some of the much more expensive dual boilers..


----------



## jimbojohn55

For the same price as the minima or a little more you suddenly find there are alot more options to choose from. I've never been a fan of the look of the minima, to me it looks like someone took an axe to it, having said that it's worth shopping around and seeing what a couple of hundred more will buy you.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

For how much more and which machines.


----------



## Boxerman33

the price wasn't the driving factor for me, they were £1379, £1150 & £949 respectively, so not exactly matched in that respect, but as a relative novice they all seem to have features that may or may not make it easier to use !


----------



## Jony

With LCF coming soon, I would hang fire. Do some reading and add your extras as well


----------



## Boxerman33

unfortunately i'm up north and won't be attending LCF, and the more i read the more confusing it gets !!!


----------



## Jony

Boxerman33 said:


> unfortunately i'm up north and won't be attending LCF, and the more i read the more confusing it gets !!!


 Indeed it does. Its quite hard because everyone likes different machines.


----------



## trb08150

Sage Barista Express

Melitta Barista TS

Rancilio Silvia V5 + Rocky

Now considering a Lelit Marax and eureka mignon specialita as an upgrade 😀


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

trb08150 said:


> Sage Barista Express
> Melitta Barista TS
> Rancilio Silvia V5 + Rocky
> Now considering a Lelit Marax and eureka mignon specialita as an upgrade


Good upgrade.

Don't overlook the grinder when you buy the MaraX. You might be willing to upgrade your grinder sooner than you think.


----------



## trb08150

thanks for this @MediumRoastSteam - do you not think the specialita would be up to the job?

Stuck in the old debate at the moment, do I spend more on a grinder now and upgrade the machine later or spend slightly less on my grinder and go for a new machine as well


----------



## Jony

Save for the Niche or maybe a Mazzer.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

trb08150 said:


> thanks for this @MediumRoastSteam - do you not think the specialita would be up to the job?
> Stuck in the old debate at the moment, do I spend more on a grinder now and upgrade the machine later or spend slightly less on my grinder and go for a new machine as well


So, I can only speak for experience.

When I upgraded to my Profitec ages ago, I found the Mignon was the weakest link. Of course, does the job, but you'll always be questioning it.

The best decision I did was to upgrade to a 64mm flat burr grinder. An eye opener.

This was before the Niche. I now have the Niche. IMO, the benefits of the Niche (single dosing, ease to clean, low mess) for me, outweighs any others.

For the sake of a couple hundred pounds in the grand scheme of things, I know which one I'd be buying if it was me. 

Of course, if you entertain 5 people on the go and just want to make coffee after coffee, then maybe the niche is not the right tool to the job.


----------



## willvo84

Some horrendous thing off Groupon and a Krupps burr grinder

Rancilio Silvia and Rocky Doser

" " and Eureka Mignon Specialita

Lelit Bianca and " "


----------



## Alan in Portugal

We enjoy 2 or 3 milky coffees a day as prt of our retirement. I am at the end of a long journey with various machines and would appreciate advice from users of possible replacement for the Sage dual that has the joy of a buzzing solenoid. Repair is not an option as we are in the middle of Portugal.

saga started with Silvia and Rocky

then NS Oscar x2 both corroded. Mignon was an improvement

decided to splash out on Quick Mill Verona following a good review by DaveC. Also a Compaq k10 which is only just run in after six years. A few months after moving here PID died and no replacement possible.

went back to a Silvia but missed the dual boiler so when Amazon had an offer on Sage moved to this. I am looking for a replacement that is going to last with minor servicing.

requirements:

Longevity. I will probably last 10-15 years so this time scale

manual operation so that I can play. I don't want to just push a button.

rotary pump would be nice. Needs to be tank fed

price is not crucial if it meets my needs.

thoughts are Lelit Branca, Protec 600.

comments will be welcomed

Alan


----------



## Pseudonym

It started with a Dolce Gusto capsule garbage

Then Nespresso slightly less garbage

Sage Oracle (Outgoing) & Sage Barista Pro

ACS Vesuvius + Niche Zero (incoming) & Sage Barista Pro.


----------



## Davidmcclen

Hi all - some really helpful info on this thread and I'm hoping for some input on what I hope will be my final upgrade.

I started with a hand grinder and delonghi machine from Argos and then progressed to the Silvia with a Vario grinder. The Silvia ticked all the boxes at the time as I needed a good machine with a small footprint. I have a new house move coming up with much more space to invest in my 'end game' machine.

My usage is usually 5 flat whites throughout the day and perhaps one or two espressos. I have to admit to experiencing regularly mixed results with espresso at the moment - I haven't moded the Silvia and hoping I can pass some blame onto the lack of PID and my impatience in temp surfing!

I've always been drawn to the Rocket machines aesthetically however my research seems to indicate that the Vesuvius provides more substance over The rocket's style. I'd be keen to hear views on whether the Vesuvius is the way to go around that price point or whether there are other contenders.


----------



## WillC

2006ish (I think) Izzo Vivi : Mazzer Mini Electronic

2013/14 Rocket Giotto (V2) : Mazzer Mini Electronic

2020 ECM Synchronika : Mazzer Mini Electronic

Now looking at upgrading the grinder. Considering Mazzer Major V, Mahlkonig E65GBW. Compak E or F 8.


----------



## moppy

Currently brewing with Aeropress and Chemex with the Delonghi KG79 grinder. Saving some money to put towards a Niche Zero, I plan on picking up a used espresso machine at some point and don't want to buy 2 grinders for different brew methods.

Does anyone have any other grinder options for me to consider? Maybe a Eureka Mignon Perfetto?


----------



## WillC

WillC said:


> 2006ish (I think) Izzo Vivi : Mazzer Mini Electronic
> 
> 2013/14 Rocket Giotto (V2) : Mazzer Mini Electronic
> 
> 2020 ECM Synchronika : Mazzer Mini Electronic
> 
> Now looking at upgrading the grinder. Considering Mazzer Major V, Mahlkonig E65GBW. Compak E or F 8.


 Grinder now upgraded to Eureka Helios 80!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

WillC said:


> Grinder now upgraded to Eureka Helios 80!


 Nice!!!!!


----------



## hysaf

Experiencing for the first time this upgradetitis.

Just acquired an Eureka Zenith with 65mm flat burrs... After using a Sage Pro smart grinder...with small conical burrs.

I am relearning how to make my espresso on my premill La Pavoni Europicolla.


----------



## prezes

I was resisting upgraditus for too long ! 
gone for Simonelli Oscar 2 and eureka Olympus 75E from DTP and Mazzer mini E. Feels like learning all over again...


----------



## mctaff

After replacing my Mahlkonig Vario 12 months ago for a Mazzer Mini, I've since upgraded my machine to a Lelit Bianca.

I'm recently noticing what I assume to be inconsistent grind from the Mazzer, as from coffee to coffee the pour varies in time considerably, and the prep method and beans are the same.

Is the Mazzer Mini considered good for grind consistency?

What would you recommend as an upgrade?


----------



## mctaff

oh, FYI... for the site mods... I appear unable to post messages using the Safari browser, I've had to switch to something else. When I click on the reply box to type, I get some "attach a file" message blocking the text entry box.


----------



## DavecUK

It could be a retention issue, especially if you still have the grid in the outlet chute.

Oh mini or Mini E


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

mctaff said:


> oh, FYI... for the site mods... I appear unable to post messages using the Safari browser, I've had to switch to something else. When I click on the reply box to type, I get some "attach a file" message blocking the text entry box.


 I use safari exclusively. No issues. Maybe do a hard refresh to download latest JS assets? Cmd+shift+R if memory doesn't fail me. (Don't ask me how I know this). 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## DavecUK

Try an alternative keyboard if you can.


----------



## mctaff

Mazzer Mini Electronic Grinder Type B... re retention I am a bit slack sometimes in terms of not flushing the old, but its inconsistent between back to back coffees too.

re safari, tried a bunch of things, but it won't have it...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

mctaff said:


> Mazzer Mini Electronic Grinder Type B... re retention I am a bit slack sometimes in terms of not flushing the old, but its inconsistent between back to back coffees too.
> 
> re safari, tried a bunch of things, but it won't have it...


 To prove it...


----------



## mctaff

well yeah... I can do that too!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

mctaff said:


> well yeah... I can do that too!
> 
> View attachment 47889


 Weird! And on chrome is fine?


----------



## mctaff

my technical incompetence aside though... any upgrade recommendations?

maybe a good single doser to match the Lelit Bianca?

Notice someone has a Monotlith MC1 for sale in the forums


----------



## mctaff

Vivaldi is fine... don't want google sniffing my every move!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

mctaff said:


> my technical incompetence aside though... any upgrade recommendations?
> 
> maybe a good single doser to match the Lelit Bianca?
> 
> Notice someone has a Monotlith MC1 for sale in the forums


 Do you rate single dosing? Niche is the entry level... then...

there's the Langom and the Utra (something) and the Kafetek. Versalab, etc, etc...

but the thing is... it's either £500 or £2k... there doesn't seem to be anything in between....


----------



## mctaff

I've never tried single dosing, so don't know, but just wondering if the Mazzer is a good enough grinder for the Bianca... which produces some of the best coffee I've ever had... when the Mazzer is playing ball!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

mctaff said:


> I've never tried single dosing, so don't know, but just wondering if the Mazzer is a good enough grinder for the Bianca... which produces some of the best coffee I've ever had... when the Mazzer is playing ball!!


 If you like hopper fed grinder, take a look at the Eureka Atom range. Or Ceado E37s, which is quite a compact grinder.

but... what about retention/purging etc? Are you happy with that?

Keep an eye on the FS section. I'd not buy any of them new these days. The Niche has disrupted the market significantly. Things that once sold like hot cakes don't sell as easily or for the price wanted anymore. Well, not in here at least.


----------



## mctaff

I've bought one of these!

https://www.option-o.com/lagom-p64

thought I'd give the single dosing a go...


----------



## Rincewind

mctaff said:


> I've bought one of these!
> 
> https://www.option-o.com/lagom-p64
> 
> thought I'd give the single dosing a go...


 Bought or deposit ?


----------



## mctaff

yeah, just deposit at the moment... deliver December fingers crossed


----------



## DavecUK

Be interested to hear how it performs


----------



## Jony

DavecUK said:


> Be interested to hear how it performs


 I know someone with one of these, pm him ask him you want?


----------



## benanderson18

Nespresso (can't remember the make)

Expobar Brewtus and Mazzer Super Jolly

Debating an upgrade on these though. Maybe grinder first, it was a 2nd hand one off Ebay, has worked a treat though


----------



## AzzBee

Hi, I'm new to the forums but been reading for a little while. I am relatively new to the home barista thing so currently using a Sage Bambino plus (non pressurised baskets) and a Sage smart grinder pro. For me, I'm getting decent results with what I feel are nice tasting drinks (primarily milk based), however I am looking to upgrade. At the minute I am torn between upgrading just my grinder right now (looking at the Eureka Mignon Specialita) and keeping my bambino for a little while longer. Or was looking at moving to a sage barista pro (although I read that the internal grinders are not great).

any help would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Pete10uk

mctaff said:


> yeah, just deposit at the moment... deliver December fingers crossed


 Did you receive this? How do you rate it.


----------



## Rincewind

Pete10uk said:


> Did you receive this? How do you rate it.


https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56872-lagom-p64-arrived-this-morning/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=803096&embedComment=803096&embedDo=findComment#comment-803096

click the "arrow" in the top right hand corner.


----------



## mctaff

Pete10uk said:


> Did you receive this? How do you rate it.


 yeah as per the link to my thread rumplestiltskin posted, I think its brilliant so far, and definitely a step up from the Mazzer Mini B in a number areas - looks, footprint, noise, grind consistency, retention, and of course the coffee!


----------



## Grae

AzzBee said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forums but been reading for a little while. I am relatively new to the home barista thing so currently using a Sage Bambino plus (non pressurised baskets) and a Sage smart grinder pro. For me, I'm getting decent results with what I feel are nice tasting drinks (primarily milk based), however I am looking to upgrade. At the minute I am torn between upgrading just my grinder right now (looking at the Eureka Mignon Specialita) and keeping my bambino for a little while longer. Or was looking at moving to a sage barista pro (although I read that the internal grinders are not great).
> 
> any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks


 Hey. I'm in a similar position. Currently have the duo temp and smart grinder pro. I'm after another grinder to easily grind a different bean/decaf.

im putting some cash away to upgrade to either the dual boiler or Mara X machine so don't want to spend too much at the moment but I would quite like to add a specialita or maybe ditch the double grinder idea and get a niche so I can grind a single dose and easily switch.

I looked at the other sage machines in the range and I'm really wanting to get faster extraction/steam so the dual boiler or something similar seems to me the way to go for a worthy upgrade that gets some decent additional features rather than the more automated other sage models.


----------



## Colio07

Considering moving from a Londinium 1 to a Decent Espresso DE1 PRO (or XL). I love the Londinium but am very tempted indeed by the increased control and feedback offered by the Decent.


----------



## JamesMac

Upgradious has set in 9 months into MaraX & mignon specialita ownership

OCD leveller

IMS screen

IMS competition baskets

The 'Gran Crema' Naked/Bottomless Porta Filter Holder by ECM - Angled Grip

also treating her to a new pulycaf silicone gasket & hopefully an osmosis zero next month


----------



## prezes

Well upgraditus struck again ! Upon a lot of reading I am now another proud MaraX owner.


----------



## 29244

Colio07 said:


> Considering moving from a Londinium 1 to a Decent Espresso DE1 PRO (or XL). I love the Londinium but am very tempted indeed by the increased control and feedback offered by the Decent.


 To encourage you to buy @Colio07, I made the move and could not be happier with my Decent (DE1XL white). Arrived ten days ago. Endless possibilities and a lot of fun. I was surprised how easy it is to use at its most basic level. Delighted with it. Ingenious.

(I have kept my ECM Synchronika which I think is a truly beautiful machine and my adult kids still use when visiting and I'm delighted to say that they have no idea how to use the Decent. Score one for the old man!)


----------



## Stevebee

tompoland said:


> (I have kept my ECM Synchronika which I think is a truly beautiful machine and my adult kids still use when visiting and I'm delighted to say that they have no idea how to use the Decent. Score one for the old man!)


 Just keep it that way - once they get to use it they will probably lock you out of the app!


----------



## Colio07

tompoland said:


> To encourage you to buy @Colio07, I made the move and could not be happier with my Decent (DE1XL white). Arrived ten days ago. Endless possibilities and a lot of fun. I was surprised how easy it is to use at its most basic level. Delighted with it. Ingenious.
> 
> (I have kept my ECM Synchronika which I think is a truly beautiful machine and my adult kids still use when visiting and I'm delighted to say that they have no idea how to use the Decent. Score one for the old man!)


 Thanks @tompoland I actually went ahead and bought one (DE1PRO) and I love it! I have also kept my Londinium, for now, but I'm only using the Decent these days. Here's a photo of my setup.


----------



## tt1106

Hi everybody. Brand new here, but decided to chronicle my adventure.....

Delonghi combo espresso and drip machine. Circa 2003. I used pre ground coffee because obviously I didn't know what I was doing.

Saeco Via Venezia and a Cuisinart DB8. Circa 2007. Great machine. Pretty sure I didn't maintain water in the boiler, so it cracked something and leaked water all the place.

Capresso EC100 because I didn't learn my lesson with the Delonghi.

Saeco Aroma and a Breville Dose control Grinder. Now we're talking (circa 2015)

Lelit Victoria and a Vario W, also a 1Zpresso JX Pro, just in case and for traveling. (1 week ago)

All of the decisions, even the bad ones, are predicated on the fact that I am the only coffee drinker in my household, requiring me to be thoughtful and deliberate with my habit and equipment supporting my habit.


----------



## DavecUK

@tt1106 Great first post, welcome to the forum.


----------



## pphaneuf

Joined fairly recently as well, already learned a lot from this forum!



tt1106 said:


> Delonghi combo espresso and drip machine. Circa 2003. I used pre ground coffee because obviously I didn't know what I was doing.


 Heh, the first machine I bought, in 2006, was one like that! Tried to make espresso (with pre-ground coffee) a few times, was either awful or just choked. Gave up on that after and stuck to the drip, a natural choice, having grown up with that in Canada.

The next year, I upgraded slightly to a Breville/Sage (I think? maybe also De'Longhi) drip coffee maker with a built in blade grinder, recognising that freshly ground really improved flavour.

A few years later, knowing that I enjoy espresso milky drinks, but remembering my past failures, I got a Jura ENA 5 super automatic espresso machine, with one of those Nespresso Aeroccino frother (the Jura had a Panarello wand which was more trouble than it was worth). Drinks from cafés were clearly far better, but I at least had drinkable espresso drinks at home, so that was good.

In years after that, I had some coaching from friends and co-workers, and was successfully pulling drinkable shots from a single group Rancilio at work, which started giving me some ideas...

Then, in 2014, I moved to the UK, and thought I'd take advantage of that to get a Silvia and a Baratza Encore, but life circumstances prevented that, and I ended up with a De'Longhi Magnifica S super automatic, once again.

Finally, early this year, circumstances changed again (unrelated to those unfortunate events!), replaced the De'Longhi with a Sage Bambino Plus and Smart Grinder Pro combo, as a starter "proper" machine, to see how well I got on with it! Seemed like a good compromise to provide some automation with the milk, and possibility of upgrading separately (unlike a Barista Express of the same price).

It's being good fun and working out pretty well, trying to stick with this for a bit, but already got a single-dosing mod for the grinder, and I'm sure there's some upgrades in my future! I could really see a Lelit Elizabeth and a Niche Zero fitting nicely on my kitchen counter... 😁


----------



## tt1106

Thanks for the response *pphaneuf. *If more people in my house drank Espresso, I could have seen myself with a Dual Boiler, but as it is, It's just me. I've though about a Eureka. I like the look of the niche, but I don't like the price and the availability and hoops to buy would really put me off. I just can't spend that kind of coin on a grinder to support my habit. And, I don't love the grinder enough to work the process some people do to acquire one. 

The Vario W works for me, because it grinds by weight making retention irrelevant. Yes, I might waste a couple of beans cleaning out the chute, but I don't see that as a factor. But to each his own. I don't begrudge anyone for being zealous about the hobby. It's all personal.


----------



## JohnBCoffee

Currently using a very old Mazzer (pre super Jolly) which I used commercially a while back but now just for home. After reading here and seeing online I've preorder a new Niche Zero as I've been trying to single dose anyway so zero retention or close to is is very exciting.

Espresso machine currently a La Pavoni Euripicolla Stradivari but finding the steam pressure on a single boiler very frustrating and it's tricky to get consistent shots. Capable of greatness but not consistently in my hands. Looking at upgrading to either a HX or Dual Boiler and considering the Lelit Mara X - Lelit Elizabeth and was looking at Rocket Apartamento as my workspace at home is limited. I'd welcome other peoples thoughts. Right now I'm leaning toward the Lelit Elizabeth as the precise control and quick heat up time sound great. However I am pulled to the E61 group head. I think though it's the feel of the 58mm portafilters I miss from working with commercial machines.


----------



## DavecUK

@JohnBCoffee Welcome to the forum... exciting times ahead choosing a new machine... enjoy.


----------



## Ko Phi

Hi ! I am very interested in checking upgraditus picture but link seems like broken


----------



## DavecUK

@Ko Phi welcome to the forum. Sometimes people post hosted links, if they later delete the photos on the host, or move them, the links break.


----------



## Ko Phi

DavecUK said:


> @Ko Phi welcome to the forum. Sometimes people post hosted links, if they later delete the photos on the host, or move them, the links break.


 Thank you  
I mean that I am not able to see the 1st post upgraditus picture/list by Glenn 😕


----------



## DavecUK

Ko Phi said:


> Thank you
> I mean that I am not able to see the 1st post upgraditus picture/list by Glenn 😕


 Neither can I


----------



## Pete4eyes

Best sub-£300 espresso capable grinder? Eureka Silenzio/facile? Any alternatives out there?

still also considering the crono filtro plus some replacement burrs for espresso to reduce cost at the detriment to my ears&#8230; (no silent tech)


----------



## 1984FXSB

Great thread, interesting going through and seeing everyone's journey! I can't remember the dates of most of my upgrades but something like:

2009 - V60 and a DeLonghi blade grinder

V60 + Encore

Moccamaster + Encore

Silvia + Smart Grinder Pro

Silvia + Mazzer Mini

Silvia + Mahlkönig x54

Current: Bianca + Mahlkönig x54 + Moccamaster + V60

I can't see ever needing to upgrade. To the point I'm actually hoping Lelit are still in business many years to come so I don't have to replace the machine when it needs repairs/servicing.

I'd love another x54 just for brew, but then I'd be looking for another wife also.


----------



## Sham

Poor grad student here, I went from a French press to a La Pavoni pro (in pretty good internal condition but dirty exterior, which I snagged for £120!!) Now I just need to get a grinder, likely going to be a Mazzer Super Jolly as I might be able to get one for around £100-£150.


----------



## Flat Eric

Sham said:


> Poor grad student here, I went from a French press to a La Pavoni pro (in pretty good internal condition but dirty exterior, which I snagged for £120!!) Now I just need to get a grinder, likely going to be a Mazzer Super Jolly as I might be able to get one for around £100-£150.


 Congratulations Sham, and welcome to "Lever Land"! Prepare to drink lots of bad coffee as you learn to pull a decent espresso and chase the god shot! 😁


----------



## Petre

Heya, here's my journey:

Started about 5 years ago with £30 espresso machine working capsules (Nescafe iirc) abandoned this one quite quickly in favour of turkish style using speciality coffee beans and a blade grinder.

Then I bought a Delonghi espresso machine and used it with preground speciality coffee (pressurised portafilter) I used that for about a year until it got a low pressure issue.

Then I bought a Barista Express. I started to play with different espresso recipes, coffee brands, precision baskets etc.

Two years later (2 months ago) I bought a standalone grinder - DF64, then, immediately after, a Silvia Pro. This is my current setup and also waiting for a Niche to be delivered in Feb. Pics maybe later when it will be more tidy 🙈

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Petre




----------



## Thug

My current set up is a Fracino Cherub, which i have had bout 10-12 years and a Baratza Sette 270 which i have had about 2 years and looking to upgrade to a Eureka Helios 65 (black).

Had a few other coffee machines (Gaggia, Nouva Simonelli bean to cup) and a few other grinders (Sette 270w, Iberital).


----------



## RobD

Gaggia Baby Classic - Dualit
Gaggia Baby Classic - Asaco Mini 
Rancilio Silvia V2 - Asaco Mini
Rancillo Silvia V2 - MC2
Expobar Leva - MC2 
Expobar Leva - Mazzer Royla
Quick Mill Verona - Eureka Mignon
Quick Mill Verona - Eureka 65E

Every machine apart from the Verona and the Eureka grinders have been what was available second hand on eBay broken, so if your happy to tinker and learn you can upgrade your coffee set up for small money and you know the machine that you own.

The Verona and 65E i have now had for about 7 years, so the set up has slaked the Upgraditus for the time being


----------



## Tseg

My counter is 15" deep to the cabinet and the cabinet is only 15" high, so my Silvia w/ PID fits just perfect. If I had a larger space for a larger machine I'm sure I would have upgraded by now. I've been looking for a smaller dual boiler machine that can fit in the space, but luckily have not found one. I did just come across the high-end Decent Espresso machine that would fit in the space, but it is not a double-boiler and probably more high-tech than I'm looking for. I have the Baratza Setti 270wi grinder which I think is fantastic. "Single-dose" grinders don't resonate with me. If I were ever to upgrade my grinder it likely would be to the Etzinger etzMax W, which is basically the 270wi, but made with all metal bits vs. plastic bits and 5X the price.


----------

